# MILAN | BEIC - European Library of Information and Culture | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*BEIC - European Library of Information and Culture*
Milano | Lombardia | Italy







​*The European Library of Information and Culture (BEIC) will be a new generation cultural center designed for Milan and Italy and with an international, eco-sustainable and digital outlook.* The City of Milan had already launched an international design competition aimed at finding the best design proposal. *The winner will be announced on July 2022* by a commission of five members, representatives of the Municipality of Milan, the BEIC Foundation, the Orders of Architects and Engineers of Milan. The project will be mostly financed by the Italian government, with a figure amounting to 101.6 million euros, which can be integrated to further public or private funds.

The site that will welcome the cultural complex lies between viale Molise and via Cervignano. The new structure, facing a new public park and served by local public transport, will be capable to welcome more than 3 million books and an auditorium with 2,000 seats. A center that will have to respect the environment, with zero impact, use every possible technology, spread knowledge and also be the seat of cultural initiatives aimed also at young people. The BEIC, indeed, will have spaces dedicated to games, several thematic and interdisciplinary sections, a digital department that can be used as an applied research center, a robotic warehouse, a space called "Imaginarium" where to stimulate creativity and imagination of children. 









​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Site today


Comune di Milano

Comune di Milano​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

> *The validated design proposals submitted in the Competition are 44.*
> For each proposal, there is an alphanumeric code, but the names composing design teams are still unknown.


source

*A selected Commission of experts will pick the winning project by viewing the design proposals and establishing a final ranking based on a series of criteria indicated in the Design Competition document. *



> Effective members:
> • architect Stefano Boeri - Representative of the BEIC Foundation;
> • architect Jocelyn Helen Froimovich Hes - Representative of the Order of Architects, Planners, Landscape Architects and Conservators of the Province of Milan;
> • engineer Jhonny Pellicciotta - Representative of the Order of Engineers of the Province of Milan;
> ...


source

*The names of the winning design team will then be unveiled.*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The winning design of the architectural competition has been unveiled today.*
design | OnSite Studio, Baukuh, Dot Dot Dot, Starching (Italy)
construction work | 2024-2026








































​
*The new European Library of Information and Culture* (BEIC) *is* not a traditional library, where the treasures of a culture can be stored and made accessible for the future, but *a laboratory, where to develop the tools necessary to produce contemporary culture.* The new library exposes its productive atmosphere already in its physical conformation. *The new building consists of two naves with a trapezoidal cross-section, extensively glazed, forming an explicitly industrial figure, part greenhouse, part station, part factory. The building appears as a large laboratory, sober, busy, open, ambitious, a Officina Milanese (Milanese workshop) *entirely at the service of a multiple but concrete cultural life, where learning processes are always also an opportunity to construct objects, to invent devices, to make things.

The new BEIC is a simple, compact building: the two naves accommodate the two main parts of the program: the northern volume houses the Forum, the southern one the Departments. The two naves are the same in terms of envelope, but different in content: the first is lighter and open towards the square, the second more dense, reserved and silent. *The two volumes give shape to a double, yet unitary building. The two bodies are in fact united by a continuous ground floor, which contains the entrance spaces, the exhibition and event spaces, the accesses to the vertical circulation and are strategically connected to the various levels. The two main volumes are flanked by a smaller volume to the south-east, which houses the auditorium and the Imaginarium. The robotic storage is at the centre of the building, on the basement floors, and effectively serves all parts of the library. The Forum spaces, in the northern volume, have variable inter-floor heights; the spaces in the southern volume have constant heights. At its top, the northern volume houses a large greenhouse populated by pavilions; the southern volume opens into a terrace enclosing the reading room open at all hours of the day.

The two naves are entirely clad in a uniform metal and glass envelope*, emphasising the iconic and unified volume, while at the same time allowing light to be captured and solar energy to be stored in the most appropriate way for the different local conditions. The volume containing the auditorium in the basement and the Imaginarium is a simple stepped pavilion, entirely enveloped in the vegetation of the terraces that mark it out as it approaches the pergola that stretches over the roof garden. From a climatic point of view, the large entrance space, the full-height space housing the vertical circulation and the greenhouse at the top of the northern volume form a large Wintergarten, naturally ventilated in summer and capable of storing solar energy in winter.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*2nd classified*
design | De Lucchi Michele, Garofalo Francesco, Tarantola Guido, Cecchetto Massimiliano Alessandro









*3rd classified*
design | Caputo Andrea, Piana Silvia, Damattè Daniele, Gallo Tiziana, Cantoni Matteo, Costa Andrea









*4th classified*
design | Zilli Paolo, Bonaventura Alessandro, Miele Pasquale









*5th classified*
design | Hong Mingi


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the non-finalist design proposals*
design | Ipostudio Architetti, Eutropia Architettura, BODAR Bottega d'Architettura (Italy)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the non-finalist design proposals*
design | Alterstudio Partners (Italy)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Some other details of the winning design proposal*
(to enlarge, click on the image and open it in the other tab)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the non-finalist design proposals*
design | FLOOER, Alvisi Kirimoto (Italy)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the non-finalist design proposals*
design | Superspatial (Italy)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the non-finalist design proposals*
design | Architecture of Things (Italy)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the non-finalist design proposals*
design | R-Keystudio (Italy)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the non-finalist design proposals*
design | Citterio-Viel (Italy)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the non-finalist design proposals*
design | NOA - Network of Architecture (Italy)























​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the non-finalist design proposals*
design | OASI Architects (Italy)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the non-finalist design proposals*
design | Pica Ciamarra Associati (Italy)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the non-finalist design proposals*
design | AmatoArchitecture (Italy)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the non-finalist design proposals*
design | Nemesi Studio (Italy)


----------

